# Breeders in NC?



## aerialdreams

Hello Everyone!

I have recently fallen in love with the Havanese and I'm hoping to become a pet parent sometimes in september next year! I've been reading this forum for all the great advice from people, so thank you to everyone! I really want to make sure I know what I'm doing before bringing a little life home.

Does anyone know of any reputable breeders in NC? I'm from the Durham area, but I'm willing to drive a bit ways to pick up the puppy if needed. I saw on Havanese.org that there's a "Moonrise Havanese" in Durham, but their website doesn't have much info. I've also looked into FAUSTHOUSE Havanese and Bella Vista Havanese (in VA). Does anyone know anything about any of these breeders? Or if anyone could recommend a reputable breeder in the area that would be great! 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Tom King

We know of where there are some puppies available-not ours. Call and talk to Pam today if you like. Phone number is on our website linked below.


----------



## krandall

Listen to Tom and call Pam. She knows all the breeders in that area, and I would TOTALLY trust her judgement!


----------



## morriscsps

Good luck in your search!! Tom and Pam would be great contacts for breeders in your area. They are in the know.  

:welcome:


----------



## GrannyMouse

Anna at Fausthouse Havanese is a member of the HCA and would be a good breeder to contact. Check out her web site.


----------



## HannahBearsMom

krandall said:


> Listen to Tom and call Pam. She knows all the breeders in that area, and I would TOTALLY trust her judgement!


I agree with Karen. But I'd ask Pam if she has any upcoming litters . . . and then wait. I was expecting to get a Starborn puppy in December 2012, but the October litter had only 2 puppies so I didn't get one. I waited until the next litter (even though Pam offered the names of other breeders with puppies) and got Maccabee. The Kings breed wonderful dogs and they are lovely people. And, they will always be available to answer questions and help with your puppy.


----------



## krandall

HannahBearsMom said:


> I agree with Karen. But I'd ask Pam if she has any upcoming litters . . . and then wait. I was expecting to get a Starborn puppy in December 2012, but the October litter had only 2 puppies so I didn't get one. I waited until the next litter (even though Pam offered the names of other breeders with puppies) and got Maccabee. The Kings breed wonderful dogs and they are lovely people. And, they will always be available to answer questions and help with your puppy.


I agree completely, but I don't want to sound like they are the ONLY breeder around every time someone asks!


----------



## aerialdreams

Thanks everyone for your suggestions!  I've already contacted Tom and Pam so hopefully I'll hear back from them soon. Due to some life circumstances I have a very specific time period that would be ideal for bringing home a puppy (I have a 2 week vacation during the end of August 2014 so that I can be home the entire time), so I'm hoping to welcome home a puppy then. I guess who I can get the puppy from will be up to luck! That's why I wanted a list of reputable breeders so that I can increase my chances of getting a puppy during that time.


----------

